# Hi!



## blackrose (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi! I've been "lurking" for a really long time; since barbie, but this is my first time introducing myself! I love MAC, (and NARS), and Specktra of course, so I thought it was about time..


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2008)

to Specktra! Thanks for coming out of lurkdom.


----------



## blackrose (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome! This place is addicting and I hope you enjoy it here!


----------

